# Triaxle Load Came Today



## velvetfoot (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Clarkbug (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like a nice load!


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 17, 2015)

Clarkbug said:


> Looks like a nice load!


Thanks.  Are you good with ID'ing wood?  He said there was a good amount of ash in it, but I forgot what else he said.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice load, I see ash, maple and a couple smaller pieces of possible white oak. If you split the ash first and then the maple you should be good to go for next season.


----------



## wardk (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice load, I look at those big hardwood trees and lifting the rounds onto the splitter and my back starts to twitch. It's worth it, you have a lot of BTU there.


----------



## DaleZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Velvetlfoot, would you mind sharing your source for the wood? I buy mine locally for $150 for a little less than 2 cords in 10 lengths but would like to get more at a time. By the way thanks for the picture, now i know what kind of snow is on the ground in town. I escaped to Florida this year and will be back in a week. Looks like I will be firing up the stove.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 18, 2015)

PM is on the way.  He's out of Stephentown/Berlin.

Florida.  Lucky you.  I wish I was down there for Spring Training.


----------



## DaleZ (Mar 18, 2015)

It's getting hot now, the dog won't know what hit him when we get home.


----------



## Clarkbug (Mar 18, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> Thanks.  Are you good with ID'ing wood?  He said there was a good amount of ash in it, but I forgot what else he said.



I have to agree with kennyp here.  Looks like ash and maple, maybe a stick of black birch or beech?  

Good stuff!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Mar 20, 2015)

It's nice they could drop it between two trees. Out if the way and good spot to cut and split. Oak ash beech is what I see too. Good stuff.


----------



## brad wilton (Mar 20, 2015)

hi velvet foot just wondering how much splits do you get out of a log on average ?


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 20, 2015)

brad wilton said:


> hi velvet foot just wondering how much splits do you get out of a log on average ?


I hope to get 7 cords, split.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 20, 2015)

How much does a load like that cost delivered?
7 cords total?

When I'm done taking down my own trees, that is the way I'm going to have to go.  So much less work.

Sand Lake?  I have about 275 acres in Poestenkill just up the hill from you.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 20, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Sand Lake? I have about 275 acres in Poestenkill just up the hill from you


Howdy neighbor!  $700.


----------



## KenLockett (Mar 20, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> PM is on the way.  He's out of Stephentown/Berlin.
> 
> Florida.  Lucky you.  I wish I was down there for Spring Training.


Velvetfoot, can you PM me as well the source for the log length?  On the Petersburgh/Berlin line and have been looking for a source for log length locally should the need arise.  Thanks.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay, but he's gonna raise his rates on account of the demand.


----------



## KenLockett (Mar 20, 2015)

Or he may give you a discount for all your referrals


----------



## velvetfoot (May 4, 2015)

It looks like this now.  Alas, I have to move it again to where it will season.  I hate the double work, but that's the way it worked out.  Not even sure where it will go.


----------



## Applesister (May 5, 2015)

Wow!!
☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## velvetfoot (May 5, 2015)

Applesister said:


> Wow!!
> ☆☆☆☆☆


Yeah, wow.  I'm running out of space.  I believe I'll condemn some more back lawn and build another wood stack next to the others.  Easier to move from current resting place with lawn tractor and cart=still argh!


----------



## Longstreet (May 5, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> I hope to get 7 cords, split.



How much did you end up with?


----------



## velvetfoot (May 5, 2015)

I'll post when I stack it up for real.


----------



## billb3 (May 5, 2015)

looks like it could be  real close to 7 cord


----------



## illenema (May 5, 2015)

Thats the way it is done!


----------



## velvetfoot (May 14, 2015)

Current Location:


----------



## Seanm (May 15, 2015)

wow that is an impressive stack!


----------



## chazcarr (May 15, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> Current Location:



We have basically the same stove.  What are the dimensions of those splits?  18 inches I'm guessing.
When I can, I also split them flat like you, makes it real easy to make a log cabin that the Regency loves burning.
What type of splitter is that?  Must have a really quick cycle time!


----------



## velvetfoot (May 15, 2015)

The splits are 16".  The smaller splits make it easier to handle, for me, with one hand.  The slab method is partly a result of splitting the log vertically and moving the log from right to left;  it seems easiest that way-less juggling of the round.  I figure if the wood is splitting real easy, why not make them small?

 The splitter is a 2006 vintage Harbor Freight 27 ton;  it has a pretty slow cycle time, I think, and I make it even slower by splitting at half throttle.


----------



## chazcarr (May 15, 2015)

Wow, a HF splitter and all that wood.  No need for a gym membership.  Especially restacking it all.


----------



## KenLockett (May 15, 2015)

So what do you think the final cordage was stacked?


----------



## velvetfoot (May 15, 2015)

I got 8.11 cds.  That's taking into consideration the sloped ends.
I believe that it's higher because I split small-more air.


----------



## KenLockett (May 15, 2015)

So you estimate for the tri-axle was around 7 cords and you got 8 or more?  Not bad if so.  Every time I see a tri-axle with a supposed 7-10 cords I always wonder how that can possibly be honest cordage.  Perhaps I'm too cynical.  You gave me the guys name i believe in a PM.  i will have to keep him in mind.


----------



## drz1050 (May 18, 2015)

You stack right on the grass? No pallets? Working on a log delivery of my own now.. I should post up pictures and have you guys guess the cordage.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 19, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Diabel (May 20, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> You stack right on the grass? No pallets? Working on a log delivery of my own now.. I should post up pictures and have you guys guess the cordage.



Yeah, I noticed that as well.
I personally make sure there is some space between my stack and the ground.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 20, 2015)

That'd be a lot of pallets.  We'll see how it works out four years from now, (knock on wood).


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 20, 2015)

Well you def earned bragging rights with that awesome split pile, good luck and stay warm next winter


----------



## billb3 (May 20, 2015)

Ha. 
That would be termite heaven in my yard.

I've had the little buggers chew on the end of a shovel handle propped up against a tree for a few weeks.

With a stash that size a row on the bottom rotting with earth contact is probably not much of a loss.


----------



## BoiledOver (May 20, 2015)

@velvetfoot That is a job well done, congrats.

My preference for keeping the firewood off the ground is the landscape timbers. Looks like 30 or so would have done you good there. Buy them when they go on sale for a dollar a piece at Lowes, Home Depot and Menards. Buy them once and use em till ya die.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 20, 2015)

I've used pallets in other areas, but at some point I was also just tired of splitting and wanted to get the task over with.


----------

